# Excel Standalone with Office 2013



## KevinL_NH (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello -- I am new to this board -since this is more of an EXCEL question vs PowerPivot -  I am posting here-although along time ago I used to be on the Excel Newsgroups  I have a question with my scenario so I don't waste time/money.  I have Office 2013 Home Premium (University) 32 bit Edition installed, also I have Office 2010 Home Professional installed.  From what I understand in order to use PowerPivot with EXCEL 2013 I need to install EXCEL Standalone (which would require me to buy standalone Excel ) -- so basically I wanted to know if I can use EXCEL 2013 64 bit with office 2013 32bit -- I still may use Office 2010 (32 bit) but I wondered what suggestions, pros/cons --- before I purchase and install the Excel 2013 standalone and impact it would have on Office 2013 32 bit --- such as I have to make all office 64 bit -- not JUST Excel which would seem to be ideal -- I don't work with large databases normally so I really don't need 64bit Access


----------



## Andrew Poulsom (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Excel Standaloe with Office 2013*

Welcome to MrExcel.

You could use a Virtual Machine for the 64 bit version:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-...alling-office-64-bit-32-bit-same-machine.html


----------



## KevinL_NH (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Excel Standaloe with Office 2013*

HI Andrew --  Thanks for the suggestion , I will keep that as an option -- I do not believe I have any use for 64 bit Office other than for Excel (and possibly Access) --- so I basically just wanted to know if the rest OFFICE  could be run in 32 bit with the exception of EXCEL (to be run in 64 bit)   From what I understand there really aren't any advantages to running 64 bit Office  other than for Excel and/or Access unless that has changed -- such as many add-ins do not work (in 64 bit mode)


----------



## KevinL_NH (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Excel Standaloe with Office 2013*

after doing more research I found this --- since the works for ver 14 -- I am hopeful this will work on ver 15 -- I will post an update after I purchase Excel standalone and attempt the solution -- if anyone has experience with this working -- let me know.  Thanks.
Excel Matters » 2013 » August
In summary, I ran ‘cmd.exe’ as an administrator and then entered the following two commands:
cd C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14
cscript ospp.vbs /act
watched as the activation ran and succeeded.


----------



## RoryA (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Excel Standaloe with Office 2013*



KevinL_NH said:


> if anyone has experience with this working -- let me know



I do. 

As long as the *versions* of Office are different, you should be OK. So you can have 64bit 2013 with 32bit 2010, but you cannot have both 32bit and 64bit flavours of say Office 2010. Also, be aware that this is not an officially supported setup.


----------



## KevinL_NH (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Excel Standaloe with Office 2013*

So from what it sounds like -- since I primarily use Office 2013 (32 Bit because of Add-ins) -- It might be in my best interest to upgrade my Office 2010 to 64 bit -- this would also save me needing to purchase the Excel 2013 Standalone as I Already have licenses for Office 2013 Home Premium / University Edition, and Office 2010 Pro.  I just want to eliminate the issues with 2 gig restriction and being able to work with PowerPivot data -- although I can work with PowerPivot with my Excel 2010 edition -- I just want to avoid the file size limits for Excel (and Access would benefit also).  So essentially there is not way to Mix-n-Match  office modules if in the same version (ie. 2013)  and having one or more 32 bit , and different one or more 64 bit --- meaning it ALL or NONE -- unless go with virtual machine.  I understand it would not be a supported setup -- not surprising    Thanks RoryA  for your response


----------



## RoryA (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Excel Standaloe with Office 2013*

I believe it _should_ work that way round although the situation I described in that blog post was for 64bit 2013 and 32bit 2010 (principally because I prefer 2010 and do most of my work in it). If you have enough RAM, and a spare Windows licence, a VM may be a safer bet, or a dual boot setup.


----------



## KevinL_NH (Oct 16, 2013)

Here was what I have done for my solution — I uninstalled 2010 Office 32 bit — Left 2013 Office 365 32 bit installed, Installed 2010 Office 64 Bit — its seems to work — if I have any issues I will post an update —  I figured this solved my issues to be able to work larger files when I need to while still maintaining compatibly issues with 32 Bit office…and I do not have to purchase a Standalone copy of Excel 2013  (as I already have 2013 Office University Edition/ Home Prem)  — FYI


----------



## RoryA (Oct 16, 2013)

Good to know - thanks for the update.


----------



## luoicay (Oct 24, 2013)

By the way, much appreciate to all of you in guidance how to add PowerPivot Addin for Office 2010 on PC which doesn't have administrator privilege to install PowerPivot for Excel 2010 exe file.


----------

